# Carrot Crazy



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you ever gave your pup a carrot? We placed a carrot in the freezer for 1hr then gave it to Molly. Well she went crazy throwing it everywhere, chewing it, run around the house like she lost her marbles!!:crazy: 
This kept her busy for at least 1 1/2 hrs

We did some research and it said you can give your pup a carrot in moderation What is in moderation once a week, twice a week, once a month?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know. My pup has one just about every day. The breeder said to give them either a carrot or a marrow bone for teething. He loves both.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

i wouldn't go crazy with them. Plus the way she eats them is the way they will be coming out. lol So don't get too worried if you see bright orange specks/chunks in her poop. Dogs can't digest plant matter very well unless we help them out (by cooking or pureeing) of course it would defeat the whole idea of teething however. lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My parents have a maltese/poodle that is pretty chunky. My dad feeds her carrots all the time. He states he tries to help her keep her girlish figure. 

They vacationed at my house for two weeks. I watched her food intake closely as I was curious why she was so chunky. They feed a high quality food, but in moderation. The dog is a picky eater. I didn't witness them give her table scraps. The only thing I saw them feed her (imo, in excess) were the carrots. I dunno :shrug:


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

My guys gets mini carrots every day, when I make my lunch for work, they get about 10 mini carrots each every day. They prefer the mini carrots they're sweeter. They also get potatoes a few times a week. The vet said both are very good for cleaning their teeth.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

all my guys eat carrots kobe is the worst he has been seen taking one out of my horses mouth when she picked it up by the green tops (that was very unamusing as far as the horse was concerned!!!) I always joked that if you need a dog to sniff out carrots he was the dog!! Clients had to pay a toll if they wanted to come and see their horses..


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

One of my past dog's..Vicky was addicted to carrots and would eat 4 a day,then i noticed her skin had changed to a light orange colour..i'm not joking ,.this is true.I had to cut her down to 2 a week.What they all enjoyed was the sugerbeet out of the farmers field.Linzi


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd LOVED carrots as a baby. I gave him a few baby carrots a day. As he got older he didn't like them as much, and now that he is a year old - he spits them out!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Linzi said:


> ,then i noticed her skin had changed to a light orange colour..i'm not joking ,.this is true.


The same thing will happen to a person if they eat to many carrots.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

carrots are also REALLY high in sugar. So that could lead to a bit of chunky-ness


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never fed my dogs raw carrots, but I did bust open a bag of frozen peas once and sent them scattering all over the kitchen. I groaned thinking what a pain it was going to be cleaning up all of those little peas, but Max and Tora quickly came to my rescue and cleaned every last one of them up in record time.


----------

